# "Best" lawn in england



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Thought some of you might find this interesting.

Incredible results for using a manual reel mower from the 40s... 5mm HOC...

Anyone else mowing 3 times a day? :lol: 
This guy belongs on TLF lol

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7292640/gardener-273-hours-pruning-lawn/This is officially Britain's best lawn" (and it took 273 hours to mow)

https://metro.co.uk/2018/09/18/man-very-proud-of-his-prizewinning-lawn-which-took-273-hours-to-mow-7955381/?ito=article.amp.share.top.sms


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Wow, that multi-level cut takes "reel low" to a whole different level.

Now I'm wondering who on here will be the first to try it!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ah! I told the news not to post pictures of my yard.

I'm really interested in that manual push reel with a solid drum in the back.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

@thesouthernreelmower, looks like it's time for a new multi-level design!


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

samjonester said:


> @thesouthernreelmower, looks like it's time for a new multi-level[/@thesouthernreelmower
> 
> Wow! It's impressive


----------

